# Ride RX opinions???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not happy but it's his money. The oldest doesn't want his M9's anymore and he will be buying with his *OWN *money some new bindings.
It is probably true, but he likes the tighter feeling of the straps and wants to try toe caps. These bindings can be strap or cap.

Anyone have any experience with these???
Thoughts???
He only has $150 and is not getting any money from us on this deal. Needs to cover tax too.

*Ride RX*










Thanks
-Slyder


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Any chance he can sell the M9s to get a bit more for his purchase? Don't know anything about Ride bindings really but the EX gets decent reviews from what I've seen and are only a little more than his budget at $160.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Know anyone with some strap ins? Ask to borrow them for a day and go boarding with him. At the top of every lift, pop up your high back and take off. Then wait impatiently at the lift line for him. After 3-4 runs he'll realize why his Flow's are so convenient. Might be enough to turn the tide? Best of luck slyder, hope your middle is feeling better after his wipeout.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I rode the RXs for a season. They were really good. Very durable, never had one problem with them.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are on sale here.

I have the '09 which didn't have the gel on the toe strap, they're good binding no complaints.
Currently the SPi now on my TRS.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

My last set of bindings were Rx's, had no issues at all other than being jelous of my wife and kids who all had flows so I got a set of NXT-AT's when I got my new board last winter. solid and well built, not a ton of adjustability but enough to get the job done.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also don the NXT-ATSE's love them.
I talked with the local flow pro at our hill. I was able to adjust them a little more to give him some more toe control. He is liking them a little more. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

